# Ekg



## louisel (Aug 21, 2015)

How do I get Medicare to pay for an EKG 93000 with an office visit, such as 99214?


----------



## arjumand_yameen@yahoo.com (Nov 17, 2017)

Did you get the answer..if yes please let me know


----------



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Nov 29, 2018)

*Mcr ekg*

Are you in a HPSA area?  I just found out that our EKGs for MCR are having to be unbundled to get paid; instead of 93000, we have to bill 93005 & 93010 with an AQ modifier.  Hope this helps?

J. Beck, CPC


----------

